# New HD 5-12-2010



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I was reading a rumor that Dish maybe adding HD channels tomorrow. Anybody else read this rumor, and how true is it? DIY-HD will be a nice addon, if true.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The other "guys" predict:

DIY HD
Univision HD
Telefuture West HD
and EPIX2 HD.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

That would be the first HD channel addition that I didn't really care about, although "Sweat Equity" in HD wouldn't be bad on the eyes.

Yes I am in love with Amy Matthews.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> DIY HD
> Univision HD
> Telefuture West HD
> and EPIX2 HD.


Not a bad list ... there are a couple of others that could light up any week (QVC, Outdoor, Investigation Discovery).

TeleFutura west is a decent addition as it is in AT200 and for east coast viewers will provide a time shift.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> Not a bad list ... there are a couple of others that could light up any week (QVC, Outdoor, Investigation Discovery).
> 
> TeleFutura west is a decent addition as it is in AT200 and for east coast viewers will provide a time shift.


If it happens, we are close to 20 or so new HD channels so far this yr?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> If it happens, we are close to 20 or so new HD channels so far this yr?


Who's counting?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> Who's counting?


Now now now. You know I hate the numbers game, but this has been a good few months. Dish has added good mix of Watchable HD channels with real HD content for the most part. They have made the Platinum a worthy option for a change, which worries me, but oh well, on that one.

Channels mix, Dish has added has had something for everybody so for.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Where are they getting all the bandwidth for these channels? I don't follow dish very closely. Have they put any HD birds up since they got rid of Voom?


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Extacy in HD would be nice.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Is this anything more than last week's rumor with a new date???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sackchamp56 said:


> Where are they getting all the bandwidth for these channels? I don't follow dish very closely. Have they put any HD birds up since they got rid of Voom?


Yes. DISH has put several satellites into service in the past two years.



BillJ said:


> Is this anything more than last week's rumor with a new date???


The rumor changed based on new test channels. The move of the three Platinum HD channels provided the 5/5/10 date. This week the Team Summit is ongoing and the slate for those three channel moves can go away.

Anything is possible. Other than 24/7 RSNs is there anything that DISH customers are desperate to see added?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

EPIX2 has arrived on channel 381.
Plus 111/9527 DIY and 192/9526 ID.

+ 9521 Univision + 9522 Telefutura


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> + 9521 Univision + 9522 Telefutura


Mapped down to 270 and 272, respectively.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Man it is a great time to be a Dish customer, only as long as our DVR's don't get shut down.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

EPIX2 does seem to be a NEW movie channel not just a West feed of EPIX1.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*ENGLEWOOD**, Colo. - May 12, 2010 - *DISH Network L.L.C., America's fastest-growing pay-TV provider, today added five new channels to its already extensive HD lineup of more than 200 channels: DIY HD and Investigation Discovery HD; movie channel EPIX 2 HD; and Spanish-language channels Telefutura HD and Univision HD. In addition, DISH Network will launch Galavision HD in early June. 

"For the second time in less than a month, DISH Network has expanded the largest HD lineup in the industry," said Tom Cullen, executive vice president of Sales, Marketing and Programming. "We continue to lead the way in offering the best collection of HD movie channels in the nation, and are proud to be the only provider to offer all three of the most-watched Spanish-language networks in high definition." 

For more information on the nation's largest HD lineup - including 70 channels in core programming packages, 16 channels in the a la carte HD Platinum tier, 22 premium channels, 15 Pay-Per-View channels, 60 Video on Demand channels and 25 regional sports networks - visit www.dishnetwork.com/200hd. 

###​
*About DISH Network*
DISH Network L.L.C., a subsidiary of DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), provides more than 14.3 million satellite TV customers, as of March 31, 2010, with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the ViP® 722 HD DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network Corporation is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com, follow on Twitter, @dishnetwork (www.twitter.com/dishnetwork), or become a Fan on Facebook, www.facebook.com/dishnetwork.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

james long said:


> epix2 has arrived on channel 381.
> Plus 111/9527 diy and 192/9526 id.
> 
> + 9521 univision + 9522 telefutura


381 - epix2 [mpeg4 hd] 
9521(270) - unvsn [mpeg4 hd] 
9522(272) - ftraw [mpeg4 hd] 
9526(192) - id [mpeg4 hd] 
9527(111) - diy [mpeg4 hd]


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

DIY in is HD? Since when? I want this channel! (DirecTV customer)


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone know which bird this stuff is going on? 61.5 or 72.7?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bigg said:


> Anyone know which bird this stuff is going on? 61.5 or 72.7?


The new channels are on 129 and 72.7.



tvjay said:


> DIY in is HD? Since when? I want this channel! (DirecTV customer)


DIY lit up at about 11:00am eastern.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

tvjay said:


> DIY in is HD? Since when? I want this channel! (DirecTV customer)


I think it has only been in the last month or so, that DIY announced it was going to have a HD option. Turf Wars looked really good this morning too.
I was REALLY confused, as I went to Turf Wars at 9am and it was in HD, took a second or two to realize that Dish had flicked the switch on the channel already.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DIY as a network went HD on May 1st ... it just didn't light up on DISH until today.


----------



## hdthebest (Sep 10, 2007)

How is the pq of all the HD channels? Seems they are maxing there satellites..BTW I am Directv customer


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> For more information on the nation's largest HD lineup - including 70 channels in core programming packages, 16 channels in the a la carte HD Platinum tier, 22 premium channels, 15 Pay-Per-View channels, 60 Video on Demand channels and 25 regional sports networks - visit


Ahh, I see Dish is covering its own ass with the actual break down of their HD line-up, after last times "over 200 HD channel" contraversy. Which is good, btw... Clears things up for those on both sides of the arguement.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Not a bad list ... there are a couple of others that could light up any week (QVC, Outdoor, Investigation Discovery).
> 
> TeleFutura west is a decent addition as it is in AT200 and for east coast viewers will provide a time shift.


I have a TeleFutura station in locals plus 4 other Spanish stations. I'm glad they're on, but I took French in high school. Oh well.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> EPIX2 does seem to be a NEW movie channel not just a West feed of EPIX1.


That's great! If they start charging $10 a month for that Platinium tier again I'll just drop AEP and go back to AT 250. I don't like Showtime.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't watch ID channel, watching a little Forensics: You decide, looks really good for those that watch the channel.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> I think it has only been in the last month or so, that DIY announced it was going to have a HD option. Turf Wars looked really good this morning too.
> I was REALLY confused, as I went to Turf Wars at 9am and it was in HD, took a second or two to realize that Dish had flicked the switch on the channel already.


DIY HD will be a good addition. I like home makeover shows. HGTV is more of a seller's channel.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> That's great! If they start charging $10 a month for that Platinium tier again I'll just drop AEP and go back to AT 250. I don't like Showtime.


As the Guide updates, its looking more and more like Epix2 is Really a west coast feed. Guide earlier was showing something different guide now shows it being a west coast feed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> As the Gudie updates, its looking more and more like Epix2 is Really a west coast feed. Guide earlier was showing something different guide now shows it being a west coast feed.


The guide may be for the wrong channel. The on screen logo is EPIX2. It would be helpful if an EPIX2 schedule were available online to see what it should be.

I don't recognize the movie in progress. It doesn't look like a Kevin Bacon/Alec Baldwin movie.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> The guide may be for the wrong channel. The on screen logo is EPIX2. It would be helpful if an EPIX2 schedule were available online to see what it should be.
> 
> I don't recognize the movie in progress. It doesn't look like a Kevin Bacon/Alec Baldwin movie.


I just downloaded the new guide, and 380 and 381 mirror each other in east/west fashion. 
Movie currently playing is Frankie and Johnny
Al Pacino and Michelle Pfeiffer, its definintly NOT She's having a baby.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> I just downloaded the new guide, and 380 and 381 mirror each other in east/west fashion.
> Movie currently playing is Frankie and Johnny
> Al Pacino and Michelle Pfeiffer, its definintly NOT She's having a baby.


I believe once the EPG is set to the right channel we will see a difference.

After the movie, a promo slide for tonight ...

EPIX:
8:00p More Than a Game
10:00p Son of Rambow
12:00a Hoodlum

EPIX2:
8:00p Shanghai Surprise
10:00p Body of Evidence
12:00a Blood Simple

Jusr starting at 3pm ET on EPIX2 ... "MOTHER"


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> I believe once the EPG is set to the right channel we will see a difference.
> 
> After the movie, a promo slide for tonight ...
> 
> ...


We need to keep an eye on it. 
Right now in the guide, easist time I can start comparing, is from 3pm forward, and I am looking at this from the west coast, so its 6pm east coast.
Epix1
3pm Blue Chips
5pm More than a game
7pm Son of Rambow
9pm Hoodlum
11:15 Heaven's Gate

Epix2
6pm Blue Chips
8pm More than a Game
10pm Son of Rambow
12am Hoodlum
0215 Heaven's Gate.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is pretty clear that the EPG is wrong and the actual content on the channel is not a "west" feed. Tune back in at 8pm/10pm/12pm ET if you want to see if the slate I saw on EPIX2 was accurate - but this looks like an EPG mismatch.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> It is pretty clear that the EPG is wrong and the actual content on the channel is not a "west" feed. Tune back in at 8pm/10pm/12pm ET if you want to see if the slate I saw on EPIX2 was accurate - but this looks like an EPG mismatch.


I am not disagreeing, I posted so others can compare and see, to check.
I don't remember seeing Frankie and Johnny on Epix1, yet it was playing on Epix2.
Yet the guide sure is screwy, as it sure pastes a clear east/west, and Epix is no help as thier own website is useless on the subject.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Either Dish locked to the wrong channel EPG info for EPIX2 or Tribune is providing the wrong info.

As James notes, there is an EPIX2 logo on the actual channel... and it clearly is showing different content from EPIX1... and not just 3-hr time-shifted stuff.

Hopefully the EPG gets fixed SOON... as it will really be hard to watch the channel with wrong EPG info.

On the plus side, it looks like we did in fact get the unique EPIX2 and not just a West coast feed.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad to have another Epix channel - been watching Epix1 quite a bit. Don't think I'll likely tune in much to the remaining channels that were added.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Is EPIX 1 and 2 commercial free and un-edited? Like HBO Showtime etc..


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

hdthebest said:


> ...BTW I am Directv customer





tvjay said:


> ...(DirecTV customer)


Me too. Did we have to declare it before posting here?

I disagree that HDTV HD is all sales, House Hunter International is one of my favorites, watch Rental Income often too only because the wife likes the host

Never watched DIY much because of the lousy SD but the HD shows will get me hooked.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kcolg30 said:


> Is EPIX 1 and 2 commercial free and un-edited? Like HBO Showtime etc..


Yes. Commercial free. If there are edits it isn't disclosed before the movies (and that notification is pretty common on edited channels).



jacmyoung said:


> Me too. Did we have to declare it before posting here?


Are you also a DISH subscriber? Former subscriber? Some things are nice to know to see what background people are coming from.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

kcolg30 said:


> Is EPIX 1 and 2 commercial free and un-edited? Like HBO Showtime etc..


Yes Epix1 and Epix2 are both commercial free movie channels like, HBO, Showtime, StarZ. I believe Epix is part of the Starz.
Right now the guide is very incorrect for Epix2. Give it a few days, as it took a couple of Days for Epix1 to work itself out. Granted Epix's on website isn't any help either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Granted Epix's own website isn't any help either.


Understatement for the day. Their focus seems to be on live streaming the movies, not on the broadcast schedule. Do they even acknowledge an EPIX 2 feed?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Either Dish locked to the wrong channel EPG info for EPIX2 or Tribune is providing the wrong info.
> 
> As James notes, there is an EPIX2 logo on the actual channel... and it clearly is showing different content from EPIX1... and not just 3-hr time-shifted stuff.
> 
> ...


I just went back to Epix2, exactly 3 hrs after I was watching the Butchers wife on Epix1. Epix2 is showing the end of Best Men. 
Come on Epix, Tribune and Dish, lets fix the guide. 
Granted we should give them a couple of days, as it took a few to fix Epix1.
As James just posted understatement of the day, is Epix own website, is useless in trying to figure out whats on Epix2 or what will be on Epix2.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> Are you also a DISH subscriber? Former subscriber? Some things are nice to know to see what background people are coming from.


I don't know, it can take up a full page


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I asked what EPIX2 was on EpixHD.com. I received an email with the following:



> Hi Brian!
> 
> EPIX2 is a supplementary movie channel to EPIX1. It is programmed differently from EPIX1, but shows the same movies. You can check out full schedules for all the EPIX channels here:
> 
> ...


The DishNetwork programming guides don't have any information yet, of course.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> I don't know, it can take up a full page


Lets make it easy. 
Do you have a DVR?
Doe you have HD?
If yes, does your current DVR have a HR or ViP in the model name? or
Do you currently have 1 of each?


----------



## mrsdrgn (Jan 20, 2010)

hdthebest said:


> How is the pq of all the HD channels? Seems they are maxing there satellites..BTW I am Directv customer


I guess no one wants to answer your question. I wonder why? I am also curious to know how is the picture quality.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

mrsdrgn said:


> I guess no one wants to answer your question. I wonder why? I am also curious to know how is the picture quality.


Epix2 and DIY have looked great today. Only watched a few minutes of ID, not my kind of channel, and it looked better than DIY.


----------



## mrsdrgn (Jan 20, 2010)

We want to know how the picture quality is on all the HD channels. Overall. Thanks


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The picture quality seems fine on my 42" Pany plasma, guys. Looks like HBO, Showtime, Starz, etc. Remember, none of this stuff is native 1080p to begin with.

But then again, I watched TV when it was a snowy black and white picture. So maybe I'm not as picky as some.


----------



## Tsi2quick (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey look! More HD channels we don't get with the Absolute HD package!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> That's great! If they start charging $10 a month for that Platinium tier again I'll just drop AEP and go back to AT 250. I don't like Showtime.


I don't know, I watched a bit of Iron Man on EPIX the other night and quit when the cut the whole attack on the Hummer scene, I figured there would be plenty of other cuts if that wasn't in there.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> I don't know, I watched a bit of Iron Man on EPIX the other night and quit when the cut the whole attack on the Hummer scene, I figured there would be plenty of other cuts if that wasn't in there.


What cut during the Hummer scene? I haven't noticed any editing so far on the Epix movies I have watched.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mrsdrgn said:


> We want to know how the picture quality is on all the HD channels. Overall. Thanks


Unchanged.

These channels were put on free space at least a week ago. DIY and ID have been uplinked for several weeks in test mode. And there are still a few channels testing behind the scenes.

These particular channels look as clear as any other HD on DISH.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> ... And there are still a few channels testing behind the scenes...


Know what those channels are?

I still miss The Travel Channel HD. At least DirecTV said it will be added soon.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Where I live, Dish or Direct beats cable....... I have no idea why anyone who lives on or near the NorCal coast would mess with cable at all. My HD is better than friends have in SoCal who use cable. The choice is obvious.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jacmyoung said:


> Know what those channels are?
> 
> I still miss The Travel Channel HD. At least DirecTV said it will be added soon.


The obvious ones (because of hints in channel numbering) are Outdoor Channel HD and QVC HD. The rest are less obvious.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

DIY actually has HD content... nice. I never watched this channel before but I might now, some of these shows look ok.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tsi2quick said:


> Hey look! More HD channels we don't get with the Absolute HD package!


You should have gotten EPIX2 today... but none of the others.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> I don't know, I watched a bit of Iron Man on EPIX the other night and quit when the cut the whole attack on the Hummer scene, I figured there would be plenty of other cuts if that wasn't in there.


I remember when the Blu ray came out, and a lot of people thought that scene was cut from the Blu ray too... turns out people were mis-remembering how it happened.

The initial scene at the beginning of the movie is revisited in a flashback later to show the rest of the attack.

I'm not aware of any cuts of anything on EPIX, including Iron Man.

Now if only they could get the EPG data right so we know what is coming on later!


----------



## Young C (Apr 9, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm not aware of any cuts of anything on EPIX, including Iron Man.


I watched Crank: High Voltage on EPIX 1 the other day. During one of the s7x scenes, his "thing" was censored out. I figured it was censored due to it being on EPIX. I have not seen the movie on any other format. Does the DVD/Blu Ray/Theater release also blur out "his thing" ?


----------



## beagan (Jun 10, 2008)

Only cuts on Epix are actual pieces of the picture, as nothing is shown in its original aspect ratio (OAR). Too bad they can't understand how serious viewers like to see the whole movie (...okay I know a lot of you don't like to see black bars). They need to take notes from HDNET and MGM to do it right.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Young C said:


> I watched Crank: High Voltage on EPIX 1 the other day. During one of the s7x scenes, his "thing" was censored out. I figured it was censored due to it being on EPIX. I have not seen the movie on any other format. Does the DVD/Blu Ray/Theater release also blur out "his thing" ?


It's possible they did. Boobs are ok but penises are scary. Just ask the MPAA!


----------



## Tsi2quick (Feb 15, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You should have gotten EPIX2 today... but none of the others.


Not showing on mine....Do I need to do anything to make it visible?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tsi2quick said:


> Not showing on mine....Do I need to do anything to make it visible?


Do you have 129 or 72 in your satellite setup? If not, you'll need to add one of those two slots to get the recent additions.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> It's possible they did. Boobs are ok but penises are scary.


Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Currently I have 119/110/61.5. I am obviously not getting those new channels, why does Dish have some people on 61.5 vs 129?

I have ond dish on 119/110 and a 2nd one on 61.5 should I repoint at 129?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

crockett_18 said:


> Currently I have 119/110/61.5. I am obviously not getting those new channels, why does Dish have some people on 61.5 vs 129?
> 
> I have ond dish on 119/110 and a 2nd one on 61.5 should I repoint at 129?


Unless your HD locals are on 61.5 that would be a fix. Otherwise you could be looking at a replacement dish to get the three "eastern arc" satellites or adding 129 to your system with a new dish and switch.


----------



## Tsi2quick (Feb 15, 2007)

Forgive my noobiness, but why would Dish put new channels on a satellite that not everyone is pointed at?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tsi2quick said:


> Forgive my noobiness, but why would Dish put new channels on a satellite that not everyone is pointed at?


Because most people are pointed at the configurations that work... and they didn't have the bandwidth to keep multiple new channels across multi-configurations.

So they had to make a hard decision, that temporarily has left some people hanging until they can convert them to proper configs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tsi2quick said:


> Forgive my noobiness, but why would Dish put new channels on a satellite that not everyone is pointed at?


There are two basic setups that are "current" with DISH ... eastern arc, which is just the three eastern satellites (61.5-72-77) and western arc, which is just the three western satellites (119-110-129). Unfortunately there are a lot of people, like you, with older mixed setups left over from when it was 119-110 on one dish plus 61.5 or 148, and later plus 61.5 or 129. If your locals are on eastern arc it would probably be best to convert completely to eastern arc ... although older receivers (non-VIPs) generally won't work on eastern arc.

Western arc + 61.5 for your locals (or + whatever EA satellite your locals are on) would also work. The key is getting a complete arc and the satellite your locals are on. Most people can do that with one dish aimed at one arc.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

My locals are on both 61.5 and 129, which is Detroit. Therefore what in your opinion would be better ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

crockett_18 said:


> My locals are on both 61.5 and 129, which is Detroit. Therefore what in your opinion would be better ?


If you have a choice... then I'd get the setup that provides the strongest signal to your location. I'm not sure which is better for where you are, though. Hopefully someone else will chime in with experience from your location.


----------



## b177b80 (May 11, 2009)

Evansville hd locals on june 15th hooray!!!! Bout time.


----------



## Tsi2quick (Feb 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> There are two basic setups that are "current" with DISH ... eastern arc, which is just the three eastern satellites (61.5-72-77) and western arc, which is just the three western satellites (119-110-129). Unfortunately there are a lot of people, like you, with older mixed setups left over from when it was 119-110 on one dish plus 61.5 or 148, and later plus 61.5 or 129. If your locals are on eastern arc it would probably be best to convert completely to eastern arc ... although older receivers (non-VIPs) generally won't work on eastern arc.
> 
> Western arc + 61.5 for your locals (or + whatever EA satellite your locals are on) would also work. The key is getting a complete arc and the satellite your locals are on. Most people can do that with one dish aimed at one arc.


I currently have a VIP722 receiver, could I change my configuration to something more optimal? If so, how do I go about doing this? Thanks for the info and willingness to help.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With a 722 get the complete arc where your locals are - most likely the eastern arc.
BUT - I note that you are an absolute subscriber? I do not believe the new channels are being added to your package. So no dish upgrade would help.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

crockett_18 said:


> My locals are on both 61.5 and 129, which is Detroit. Therefore what in your opinion would be better ?


Detroit locals are on 110 and 129:

SD locals 110:


WXYZ-TV 7 (ABC) WXYZ 8030 26s13 110° E*10
WWJ-TV 62 (CBS) WWJ 8031 26s13 110° E*10
WDIV-TV 4 (NBC) WDIV 8032 26s13 110° E*10 
WJBK-TV 2 (Fox) WJBK 8033 26s13 110° E*10
WMYD-TV 20 (MyTV) WMYD 8034 26s13 110° E*10 
WKBD-TV 50 (CW) WKBD 8035 26s13 110° E*10 
WTVS-TV 56 (PBS) WTVS 8036 12s13 110° E*10 
WADL TV 38 (Ind) Mount Clemens WADL 8037 12s13 110° E*10 
HD locals 129:


WXYZ DT 7 (ABC) WXYZ 6459 14s23 129° C-II
WWJ DT 62 (CBS) WWJ 6460 14s23 129° C-II 
WDIV DT 4 (NBC) WDIV 6461 14s23 129° C-II 
WJBK DT 2 (Fox) WJBK 6462 14s23 129° C-II 
Fox Sports Detroit is also both on 61.5 and 129.

You could go with a standard Western Arc setup with 110/119/129 and not miss a thing.


----------



## Tsi2quick (Feb 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> With a 722 get the complete arc where your locals are - most likely the eastern arc.
> BUT - I note that you are an absolute subscriber? I do not believe the new channels are being added to your package. So no dish upgrade would help.


You would be correct, I am an Absolute subscriber. Is there any benefit to switching satellites given that?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Yes Epix1 and Epix2 are both commercial free movie channels like, HBO, Showtime, StarZ. I believe Epix is part of the Starz.
> Right now the guide is very incorrect for Epix2. Give it a few days, as it took a couple of Days for Epix1 to work itself out. Granted Epix's on website isn't any help either.


Epix is owned by Lionsgate, Paramount, and MGM I think. STARZ own RETOPLEX HD, INDIEPLEX HD and MOVIEPLEX HD.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Because most people are pointed at the configurations that work... and they didn't have the bandwidth to keep multiple new channels across multi-configurations.
> 
> So they had to make a hard decision, that temporarily has left some people hanging until they can convert them to proper configs.


Most people in the NE are NOT. But, it comes down to bandwidth, it doesn't grow on trees, so Dish was forced to make a decision that will work in the longer-term even though a TON of re-installs with a Dish 500 AND a Dish 1000.4 for both HD and MPEG-2 SD on older systems are going to be needed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bigg said:


> Most people in the NE are NOT. But, it comes down to bandwidth, it doesn't grow on trees, so Dish was forced to make a decision that will work in the longer-term even though a TON of re-installs with a Dish 500 AND a Dish 1000.4 for both HD and MPEG-2 SD on older systems are going to be needed.


Yeah, don't misunderstand me... Those customers in the mixed-bag markets are kinda getting screwed right now with Dish adding new HD they can't get... and while some customers can get a re-point to fix them... others are doubly screwed since their locals aren't on a pure east/west arc config yet.

It's just that I *think* most Dish customers across the country can be pure east/west without issues... and that probably helped them make that decision to temporarily screw those customers.

I continue to sincerely hope this is something Dish fixes quickly.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Out here a ways west of Chicago 129 can be hard to get. Dish finally acknowledge that by mirroring the Chicago locals on 61.5. My 622s will usually select the stronger signal from 61.5 after trying 129 first. Now Dish decides not to put the new HD channels on 61.5. I'm getting them but rain fade is a more acute issue. Makes me wonder what the long term solution will be for us if 61.5 eventually goes away.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BillJ said:


> Out here a ways west of Chicago 129 can be hard to get. Dish finally acknowledge that by mirroring the Chicago locals on 61.5. My 622s will usually select the stronger signal from 61.5 after trying 129 first. Now Dish decides not to put the new HD channels on 61.5. I'm getting them but rain fade is a more acute issue. Makes me wonder what the long term solution will be for us if 61.5 eventually goes away.


The best answer is one full arc. EVERY Chicago local is currently on 61.5 (HD & SD MPEG4). All the SDs are on 110 (MPEG2) and the five HDs are on 129 (HD). You are fortunate to have a choice. Get the complete arc that serves you the best.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Tsi2quick said:


> Hey look! More HD channels we don't get with the Absolute HD package!


I'm sure they're wanting to "tempt" Absolute customers off that cheap package. We can't complain too much, we get all the new Platinum stuff, which is really making me quite happy. I'm about to drop HBO and Starz since they added Retro, Indie, Epix1 and Epix2. DIY isn't enough to convert me!


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Tsi2quick said:


> You would be correct, I am an Absolute subscriber. Is there any benefit to switching satellites given that?


I have Absolute and a western arc setup. If you switch to a complete eastern arc or western arc setup (as others have noted) you will receive all of the new HD that is added to the Platinum pkg. I can't list all of the new channels that I have received in the last few months but if you are not receiving Epix 1 and 2, Indie, Retro and several others than it is definately a benefit for you to change your configuration.

There are several other threads regarding this subject.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, don't misunderstand me... Those customers in the mixed-bag markets are kinda getting screwed right now with Dish adding new HD they can't get... and while some customers can get a re-point to fix them... others are doubly screwed since their locals aren't on a pure east/west arc config yet.
> 
> It's just that I *think* most Dish customers across the country can be pure east/west without issues... and that probably helped them make that decision to temporarily screw those customers.
> 
> I continue to sincerely hope this is something Dish fixes quickly.


I don't think there are any markets that have to be split, unless they want international/spanish channels, but those can be added to EA with a DP44, right?

The mixed installs are older installs in the east that have a 61.5 wing dish to a Dish500. They need to replace the wing with a 1000.4 and use 61.5/72.7/110/119. In fact many markets like Hartford-New Haven don't have SD LIL's on EA, and theoretically need 61.5+WA OR 61.5/72.7/110/119 OR EA+119 to receive HD and SD LIL's and all HD CONUS. EA work fine though, with HD LIL's and everything else.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bigg said:


> I don't think there are any markets that have to be split, unless they want international/spanish channels, but those can be added to EA with a DP44, right?


The Spanish and some internationals are on EA. Adding 118 internationals would take connecting a coax from the 118 dish LNB to the input on the EA dish unless one had more than three receivers.

Upgrading to EA would require upgrading to MPEG4 receivers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bigg said:


> I don't think there are any markets that have to be split, unless they want international/spanish channels, but those can be added to EA with a DP44, right?
> 
> The mixed installs are older installs in the east that have a 61.5 wing dish to a Dish500. They need to replace the wing with a 1000.4 and use 61.5/72.7/110/119. In fact many markets like Hartford-New Haven don't have SD LIL's on EA, and theoretically need 61.5+WA OR 61.5/72.7/110/119 OR EA+119 to receive HD and SD LIL's and all HD CONUS. EA work fine though, with HD LIL's and everything else.


Except that what you suggest is still a hybrid/split configuration.

Ultimately Dish would like everyone on either 61.5/72.7/77 OR 110/119/129...

Adding the 72.7 to a 110/119/61.5 config is only valid right now until they put something on 77 that isn't on the other two! And I see no reason to think that will not happen one day... and then people will have another situation to deal with.

What Dish needs to do is sort out the locals that are in the "wrong" arc and get those people on a proper arc so they don't need a jury-rigged 4-dish scenario.

When you think about it, that's why people have the odd configs they do in some cases, because of the old 61.5 vs 148 from a few years ago + people who had problems getting good signal from the "old" 129 SAT...

At some point Dish needs to get all those weird configs upgraded to ones more consistent to the direction they seem to be moving for the forseeable future.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Except that what you suggest is still a hybrid/split configuration.
> 
> Ultimately Dish would like everyone on either 61.5/72.7/77 OR 110/119/129...
> 
> ...


Yes, I guess in principle you are correct. However, that would require them to convert the eastern part of the US to MPEG-4, or are they leaving SD-only customers on 110/119? It also begs the question what the point of converting SDTV's over is, especially if they could put the HDTV's on EA, and the SD's on a Dish500. Or do they want to try and trim down their reputation of building mini-NASA's on people roofs?

I'd have to say though, EA is a huge attraction to DISH, as it's a guarantee for many in the NE of getting a signal, whereas DirecTV isn't.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bigg said:


> Yes, I guess in principle you are correct. However, that would require them to convert the eastern part of the US to MPEG-4, or are they leaving SD-only customers on 110/119?


In the markets where DISH has gone Eastern Arc new customers get mpeg4 equipment and an EA dish regardless of their desire for HD. DISH is working their way through converting existing customers from 110-119 dishes in those areas to EA dishes. Existing customers are upgraded as the need arises. When they need EA (for SD locals or HD locals - anything not on 110-119 for them) they get EA.



> It also begs the question what the point of converting SDTV's over is, especially if they could put the HDTV's on EA, and the SD's on a Dish500.


I expect SD will end at some point. But there is at least one SD mpeg4 receiver in the field that can't use the HD signals and customers may prefer to use the SD feeds for content that is upconverted/stretched on HD versions.

Dropping the SD mirrors would require DISH to drop their SD only offerings (they are a step closer to that with "free HD for life" coming in June but that still is a commitment based promotion and not a price change) and replacement of the mpeg4 SD receivers. SD mpeg4 channels are pretty small so it is probably cheaper to keep the mirrors up.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

James Long said:


> But there is at least one SD mpeg4 receiver in the field that can't use the HD signals ...


What are you referring to? If you're thinking of the 512, it is a 522 (SD, MPEG2) locked in Single mode and unrelated to the similarly named 612 (HD, MPEG4).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> What are you referring to? If you're thinking of the 512, it is a 522 (SD, MPEG2) locked in Single mode and unrelated to the similarly named 612 (HD, MPEG4).


Hmmm ... I figured you could tell me that. It is a fading memory. I was thinking it was the 311? Perhaps I'm thinking of one that is 8PSK compatible and not mpeg4.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

8PSK receivers w/o MPEG-4 are the 311, 322, 381/811, and 512/522/625. Also the 921 and 942 but I don't think any of those remain in service.

Oops, we've gone way OT.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Whereas some people are temporarily getting "screwed" with the transition between the old setup and EA/WA, some markets (like Stewart Vernon and me) are blessed that we currently have a choice in which setup will work best - everything we could possibly want can be done on either EA or WA (except the few internationals on 118). I've had thoughts of getting a VIP for my subscription and retire / sell off that old 4900 - I'm all but treed out of 119 as it is (any rain and the trees lean into my "clear path"). The winter doesn't quite have that issue.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

I noticed VOD HD on Ch. 1 last night when I added the new HD from last week. Is there anything on this yet? I forgot to check it after I noticed it on the list.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

James Long said:


> In the markets where DISH has gone Eastern Arc new customers get mpeg4 equipment and an EA dish regardless of their desire for HD. DISH is working their way through converting existing customers from 110-119 dishes in those areas to EA dishes. Existing customers are upgraded as the need arises. When they need EA (for SD locals or HD locals - anything not on 110-119 for them) they get EA.
> 
> I expect SD will end at some point. But there is at least one SD mpeg4 receiver in the field that can't use the HD signals and customers may prefer to use the SD feeds for content that is upconverted/stretched on HD versions.
> 
> Dropping the SD mirrors would require DISH to drop their SD only offerings (they are a step closer to that with "free HD for life" coming in June but that still is a commitment based promotion and not a price change) and replacement of the mpeg4 SD receivers. SD mpeg4 channels are pretty small so it is probably cheaper to keep the mirrors up.


AFAIK, there are no SD MPEG4 boxes out there since EA doesn't have SD locals. SD isn't going anywhere soon, as much as we might like it to. I could see EA dropping SD, but 110/119 are going to keep it for years to come. There are still TONS of Dish 500's with MPEG-2 gear out there. Why someone would get satellite and not get HD is beyond me, but they do. To me, the whole point of running more cables for satellite is to get more HD than Comcrap, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> 8PSK receivers w/o MPEG-4 are the 311, 322, 381/811, and 512/522/625. Also the 921 and 942 but I don't think any of those remain in service.
> 
> Oops, we've gone way OT.


It is a valuable correction. Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Bigg said:


> AFAIK, there are no SD MPEG4 boxes out there since EA doesn't have SD locals. SD isn't going anywhere soon, as much as we might like it to. I could see EA dropping SD, but 110/119 are going to keep it for years to come. There are still TONS of Dish 500's with MPEG-2 gear out there. Why someone would get satellite and not get HD is beyond me, but they do. To me, the whole point of running more cables for satellite is to get more HD than Comcrap, but to each their own I guess.


You might want to check again on that - 
Dish only offers the Big 4 in most markets in HD - all the rest of the market will be in H.264 SD for markets that are totally covered by EA.

As for "why get satellite and not HD" - some of us have been taking satellite THAT LONG ago where HD was just a gleam in the eye. As a money saving move - I dropped from an SD 625 DVR back to the ancient dinosauer 4900 that was my original Dish receiver (that's when that receiver was the cat's meow to have - UHF remote, Dolby Digital TOSLINK, IR Blaster for a VCR) - and dropped down to AT120. You do what you have to do.. Yes - I've had thoughts about upgrading to a VIP - I will if/when I get completely treed out of 119.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

There 25 RSN are in HD like about 1% OF THE time.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

jpeckinp said:


> I noticed VOD HD on Ch. 1 last night when I added the new HD from last week. Is there anything on this yet? I forgot to check it after I noticed it on the list.


Checked it tonight. Damn they expect people to pay $6.99 for a HD movie? They had the Blind Side on last night but at $6.99 I'll pass.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

scooper said:


> You might want to check again on that -
> Dish only offers the Big 4 in most markets in HD - all the rest of the market will be in H.264 SD for markets that are totally covered by EA.
> 
> As for "why get satellite and not HD" - some of us have been taking satellite THAT LONG ago where HD was just a gleam in the eye. As a money saving move - I dropped from an SD 625 DVR back to the ancient dinosauer 4900 that was my original Dish receiver (that's when that receiver was the cat's meow to have - UHF remote, Dolby Digital TOSLINK, IR Blaster for a VCR) - and dropped down to AT120. You do what you have to do.. Yes - I've had thoughts about upgrading to a VIP - I will if/when I get completely treed out of 119.


I was talking about nationals. PBS needs to go HD, and the junk channels are SD.

Why would anyone pay for the content and only get 14.8% of the signal? With DISH you can get 66% of it, which looks about the same as 100%.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jpeckinp said:


> Checked it tonight. Damn they expect people to pay $6.99 for a HD movie? They had the Blind Side on last night but at $6.99 I'll pass.


I don't disagree with you on high prices...

But, going to rent a movie costs money + gas... and Netflix costs money + you do have to wait for the movie to show in your queue and be mailed to you.

So there is some "value" in the convenience of being able to sit at home and decide right now that you want to watch a specific movie.

That said, I still prefer usually to wait for a movie to show on one of the channels I already pay for per month.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't disagree with you on high prices...
> 
> But, going to rent a movie costs money + gas... and Netflix costs money + you do have to wait for the movie to show in your queue and be mailed to you.
> 
> ...


Unlimited streaming Netflix wouldn't cost much more than that!


----------

